# Good Deal?



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

I found a used Hoyt bow at my local archery shop and was seeing what yall thought about it. It's a Hoyt Havotec 2002 model. It comes with a camo quiver, custom grip that fits me well, string silencers, nice sight, about a 70 lb. draw and a 30" draw length. They are asking $400. Good deal or bad deal? Thanks guys !!!!! :beer:


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

I'd check similar setups on ebay or archerytalk.com. that seems a little high for the 2002 model. The 2002's lost alot of value when the cam& a halfs came out in 2003.


----------



## nockbuster (Oct 17, 2004)

yes check e-bay i got a reflex extreme already set up .all i had done was getting it fit . it cost me around $175.00 shipped . i had new strings put on it just to be safe . i think hoyt makes reflex . i may be wrong .


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

yep hoyt makes reflex. i would personally never buy a bow before i shot it. every bow feels different, i shot 20 bows before i bought mine. jsut my .02 though

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

u might be able to pick up a 04 model for a hundred more if u can wait two monhs or so. jsut a thought

mark


----------

